# New cam/poly locks?



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*HELP!!!!New cam/poly lock question.*

So I was wanting to ask. I was gonna do a cam change at some point. That would include lifter, pushrods, rockers,spring set (double), double roller timing chain, oil pump, fuel pump and new gasket set. I was wanting to purchase all the parts I need before doing the work. Background:My Dad helped me rebuild my first engine when i was 16. I did another at 18 using the chiltons book and asking my dads advice. I have done many other things since including restoring my 67 GTO and a 1974 Z28. The gto did not get a rebuild just detail and tune up parts. The Z I had someone else build the engine but have done everything else on both cars. So I am somewhat familiar around engine work but its been a while and need your help since my pops is gone. So is there a way to tell if the cam is the stock 067 without removing it first? Wanted to order my parts ahead of time so maybe I can get started around memorial day weekend.(God bless those veterans who gave it all) Maybe measuring pushrod length? Also what if any are the disadvantage to just torquing down the rockers? Seems easy enough. Never used poly locks. Whats the hoopla about those? And would I use the inner spring of the double to break the cam in first? then add the other and reset lifters? Thanks in advance. -Art


----------

